# Dandelion Wine - recipe 2



## St Allie (May 1, 2009)

1 gallon flowerheads
1 orange
2 lemons
225grams sultanas or raisins
1 gallon boiling water
yeast and nutrient
1kilo sugar
campden tablets.

collect flowers and remove all green bits, measure by gently shaking down into measuring jug, do not press.
grate zest off lemons and orange,squeeze juice and chop raisins.
put petals, zest and raisins into primary, pour over boiling water cover and cool. Stir in the juice, the yeast and the nutrient, cover loosely and leave to ferment on the pulp for 5 days pressing down the cap twice daily.
strain then discard pulp, move to secondary and ferment out. Rack and add campden tablet. mature in bulk for 6 months before bottling, keep for one year before drinking


----------



## Middaywine (Apr 25, 2010)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## St Allie (Apr 25, 2010)

hehehhe

and welcome to the forum!

Allie


----------

